# Job interview next week, how to dress for the interview?



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm sure many of you can relate to the anxiety that job searching brings us.

I'm not a confident person, and I don't have any close friends or family to help guide me. I have trouble looking myself in the mirror, most of the time I avoid it; in fact, when I comb my hair in the morning (if I let it grow out) I usually hold my left hand in front of my face while I comb with my right hand.

Now I have to dress for a job interview. My thoughts cause me emotional distress. I don't think I will ever look right, so how does someone like me attempt to dress nicely?

I've tried internet searching "business casual men", but most of the pictures feel unreal to me. Is there anywhere I can find pictures of realistically dressed "normal" men, and not models or men in suites?

On that note, what should I wear? This is just an entry-level part time weekend job (warehouse), so I was thinking Kahki or Chinos for pants (no flat front), and a soft cotton button down long sleeve shirt.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Volp said:


> I'm sure many of you can relate to the anxiety that job searching brings us.
> 
> I'm not a confident person, and I don't have any close friends or family to help guide me. I have trouble looking myself in the mirror, most of the time I avoid it; in fact, when I comb my hair in the morning (if I let it grow out) I usually hold my left hand in front of my face while I comb with my right hand.
> 
> ...


Yeah, khakis and a dress shirt/polo and try to stay away from sneakers. Idk, with a warehouse job you could probably get away with sneakers, but I would wear nice shoes just to be safe.

I just went through a long interview process and it was pretty grueling. Once the initial 5 minutes are over it's not so bad. Try to ask them a lot of questions so you don't find yourself having to constantly be talking. And constantly practice talking out loud answering questions so you get used to hearing your voice out loud.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Normally you'd try to dress one step nicer than what the job you're applying for is. I assume the warehouse job is a shorts/jeans and a t-shirt kind of job? So khakis and a button down is fine, with real shoes. You could throw a blazer on, but not a suit, and no tie.


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

I still need help, I tried some things on today but it just feels like they don't fit right. It could just be in my head.

What are some good brands? The downtown shopping center has GAP, and Banana Republic.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Volp said:


> I still need help, I tried some things on today but it just feels like they don't fit right. It could just be in my head.
> 
> What are some good brands? The downtown shopping center has GAP, and Banana Republic.


Uhh, really, the best thing for you to do may be to tell the retail associate what you need the clothes for and have them help you out. Get a girl or a very metrosexual-looking guy to help you.










^^ 'smart casual' will usually be OK (long-sleeved button-down with decent pants other than jeans) unless it's for a place where you're meant to always be dressed up.

If you know what employees usually wear on the job, they make for a good example. Whatever their 'standard' is, either match it or go a bit above it, but not below it.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Volp said:


> What are some good brands? The downtown shopping center has GAP, and Banana Republic.


It's hard to say exactly what will work for you, since generally the most important thing is the fit of the garment on your body. If clothing is too tight or loose on your body, it doesn't matter how nice the piece is by itself.

That said, in general, I'd avoid khakis and polo shirts, since I feel like they're more on the casual side. I've shopped with/for my male friends before at both of the stores you mentioned, and GAP has really great chinos. Right now, I'm not sure why, but they're calling them khakis even though that term should only refer to beige chinos...Here's a great pair. You could also opt for a nice twill pant, like this or this. Banana Republic tends to be more expensive, so that's why I'm not suggesting their products.

Any of these pants paired with a nice button-down shirt would be great. As for shoes, I'd suggest oxfords (like you see in the second picture I linked) or maybe loafers. Something that's dressier than sneakers.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nylea said:


> It's hard to say exactly what will work for you, since generally the most important thing is the fit of the garment on your body. If clothing is too tight or loose on your body, it doesn't matter how nice the piece is by itself.
> 
> That said, in general, I'd avoid khakis and polo shirts, since I feel like they're more on the casual side. I've shopped with/for my male friends before at both of the stores you mentioned, and GAP has really great chinos. Right now, I'm not sure why, but they're calling them khakis even though that term should only refer to beige chinos...Here's a great pair. You could also opt for a nice twill pant, like this or this. Banana Republic tends to be more expensive, so that's why I'm not suggesting their products.
> 
> Any of these pants paired with a nice button-down shirt would be great. As for shoes, I'd suggest oxfords (like you see in the second picture I linked) or maybe loafers. Something that's dressier than sneakers.


See I would agree with this if it wasn't for a warehouse job. When I interviewed for a warehouse job at Lowe's a while ago I wore khakis, sneakers and a tucked in polo shirt with a dress belt and it went fine. But you may be right. It's always safer to over dress a little instead of possibly under dressing and leaving a bad impression.

Try to stick with what feels comfortable without overdoing it. Because even though you might dress the part you still need to be comfortable like Nylea said.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

dj51234 said:


> See I would agree with this if it wasn't for a warehouse job. When I interviewed for a warehouse job at Lowe's a while ago I wore khakis, sneakers and a tucked in polo shirt with a dress belt and it went fine. But you may be right. It's always safer to over dress a little instead of possibly under dressing and leaving a bad impression.
> 
> Try to stick with what feels comfortable without overdoing it. Because even though you might dress the part you still need to be comfortable like Nylea said.


Ah, right! Still, I think these articles of clothing would be great to buy because they'll be useful for any future interview the OP has, as well as this one.  If you dress this way, it won't look like you're overdoing it unless you wear a tie, and it won't have a chance of looking sloppy. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nylea said:


> Ah, right! Still, I think these articles of clothing would be great to buy because they'll be useful for any future interview the OP has, as well as this one.  If you dress this way, it won't look like you're overdoing it unless you wear a tie, and it won't have a chance of looking sloppy. Better safe than sorry.


Yeah I might actually buy them myself lol. I just started a new job that is business casual and you linked some nice clothes for me to try out


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

First of all, I would search online for any practice videos, maybe on you tube where you can view the process that occurs during an interview and maybe take notes on what questions to ask and not to ask and what to say in response to their questions, so you at least have an idea of how it will all play out. Like one of the posters pictures, there should be plenty of guides on attire that could be worn that show what levels of clothing are appropriate. What I would do is reward yourself, plan something special even if its small that you can look forward to after the interview so it will make it seem more worthwhile, incentives always entice the person that is accomplishing whatever task is ahead of them.


----------

